# UK Expats in Cyprus willing to talk to CNBC



## KiranMoodley

Dear UK Expats in Cyprus,

My name is Kiran Moodley, writing for CNBC online. We are doing a piece talking to as many UK expats in Cyprus regarding the recent tax. I'm sorry to write in the Expat Forum but if anyone is willing to talk to us at CNBC for the piece do let me know and I can e-mail or phone you for the piece.

Best wishes,

Kiran.


----------

